# Winter fuel payments



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have received this information today from a friend....

_this afternoon had an interesting conversation on the phone with a man in the International Pension Centre in Newcastle. ( Tel +44 191 218 7777 ) He told me, in response to my questions, that Brussels has ruled that the non-payment to those otherwise eligible and who are living in the European Economic Area is unlawful. Therefore from this year onwards anyone living in the EEA who is entitled to a UK State pension ( formerly the old-age pension ) is eligible to claim and will be paid the winter fuel payment at the same rate as those resident in the United Kingdom. The EU decision does not require any compensation be paid to anyone now eligible who has been previously refused the payment, and so the British government will not be paying up.

I had to ask about all this because, he eventually told me, he was under instructions not to mention the subject unless asked and that similarly there had been no publicity in the UK or abroad about the change.

Members who live in the European Economic Area ( the EU plus Iceland, Lichtenstein, Norway ) or Switzerland may therefore not be aware that they can claim £200 per household each year from now on. Claims in respect of the 2012/2013 winter must be submitted before 31 March 2013. Late applications will be rejected.

I was told to expect a delay of 2 to 3 months before the application is processed and payment is made._


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Information on UK Gov site Winter Fuel Payment - you have not received it before : Directgov - Pensions and retirement planning
claim further down page http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@over50/documents/digitalasset/dg_202418.pdf


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Information on UK Gov site Winter Fuel Payment - you have not received it before : Directgov - Pensions and retirement planning
> claim further down page http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@over50/documents/digitalasset/dg_202418.pdf



Thanks for the links Canoeman :clap2:


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

The Daily Mail has recently started a campaign to stop winter fuel payments to expats as they think we are all gin swilling tycoons living on luxury yachts in the sweltering heat. I wrote a letter pointing out the the WFP is not a benefit but an entitlement for which we have contributed all our working lives. Also that some parts of France and Portugal are no warmer than the UK in winter. I am relieved that this EU directive may have put the mockers on this now. To my mind a benefit is something you are given and entitlement is something you have earned. Since the government are being cavalier in their attitude, I am telling everyone I know about this in case there are are some people not receiving it who should be.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Another good reason not to buy the Daily Mail then

There was also a form for claiming back payments that has been removed from UK Government web site.
It seems it might be possible to back date claims, but there are a few recent years missing on form, I do have a copy if anyone would like to try.

Understandably their trying to wriggle out of payments but then legislation should have been drafted correctly when Labour introduced them back in 97.
International Pension centre also being coy on answers.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

If you live in Martinique or Guadalupe in the Caribbean you receive the WFP because they are "departements" of France. Apparently, people use the money for their air conditioning. LOL


----------

